# French Confessions



## jogri17 (Jan 23, 2009)

Does anyone know of a french book of refomed confessions? I would kill for one (not really but u know what I mean). I specifically am looking for the Westminster standards, heidelberg catechism, la rochelle, canons of dordt, belgic confession, ect... 

Thanks.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 24, 2009)

calling VirginiaHuguenot!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 24, 2009)

You could perhaps email Charles Amicy in Haiti. From the webpage:



> *TRANSLATION MINISTRY*
> We began a ministry of translation of Reformed books into French and Creole in 2000. Among the books already translated are the Westminster Confession of Faith, the Larger and Shorter Catechisms into French, and the Shorter Catechism for young Children into Creole. The first three are being published in the form of the “Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechisms” by Dr. Morton H. Smith. We began to translate also the “Systematic Theology” of Dr. Smith. Other good books of the Puritans are waiting on the list to be translated. Two of the books that we translated are already printed. We hope that the other ones can be printed soon. We still need more books to be translated in French and Creole. We will continue this ministry of translation and production of good reformed literature for our people.



Future Projects


----------



## Neogillist (Jan 24, 2009)

All those documents you've named have indeed been translated in French. I myself had a book at home written by A. R. Kayayan from a collection called "Perspectives Reformee" which presented the main reformed confessions, but I can't find it.

You can check it out here online at their website:
Request Materials -- Perspective Reformees
Click on "Prix de nos Ouvrages," the book I was referring to is title #4. It's only ~2 $US. I guess you can probably order it from them.


----------

